
Tenacity Versus Failing Early (and Often) - wheels
http://continuations.com/post/286354045/tenacity-versus-failing-early-and-often
======
dennykmiu
A great perspective on a series of great articles by Mark. My own experience
is that there is no sure way of knowing when to stick and to kick. The key is
not to over-compensate. It is similar to riding a bike. Just because you fell
on the left last time doesn’t mean you will fall on the left again. Sometimes
entrepreneurs over-compensate by learning their mistakes all too well. If they
failed because they had too much money, they will try to do the next one
bootstrapping. If they failed because there wasn’t enough understanding of the
market, they will try to do the next one with a bunch of salesmen. We need to
learn from our past but we need to keep in mind that every opportunity is
different. Time does not stand still and the rest of the world does not wait.
Don’t be a victim of your own experience.

